# Harry Potter.... NOT Circed



## intorainbowz (Aug 16, 2006)

So there are pictures of the actor Daniel Radcliffe, who plays Harry Potter, in his birthday suit... and he is whole!!!!!

He is acting in the play Equis and part of the play the character is in the nude.

Just thought I'd pass on another reason to love the Harry Potter series!

As they are Brits, I would assume most of the actors who are in Harry Potter are whole.


----------



## Luv2bemommy (Oct 26, 2005)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## charmander (Dec 30, 2003)

I think I know the picture you are talking about, and that photo is fake.
But you know, he's British, so he probably is intact.


----------



## intorainbowz (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh, thanks.


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

He's British, but Jewish, so I wouldn't bet the farm on it.


----------



## charmander (Dec 30, 2003)

I didn't know he was Jewish.


----------



## anony (Jun 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *charmander* 
I didn't know he was Jewish.

Well I've read that his mother is jewish and that makes it official. But he has said he doesn't consider himself a jew nor practice the religion. And his dad is protestant or something. Seeing UK's policy on circ, I would think that makes it likely he isn't cut. But, you never know. Perhaps his mother and/or her family intervened to make sure he had an official mark of being a jew? Who knows.

If his dad didn't object strongly, then I can see how it would've happened. Don't get downhearted if it's true, all you Harry Potter fanatics. Daniel Radcliffe likely wouldn't do it to his own son if he weren't a practicing jew considering the rarity of hospitals that would perform circ. It's obviously a discouraged procedure in the UK and Europe as a whole. And there's likely a a predominant % of British celebs out there who never got cut fortunately for them.


----------



## vermontgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Where is this picture?


----------



## Isaac'sMa (Mar 13, 2006)

Just my 2 cents. We're Jewish (I'm a convert) and Dh is circ'ed. DS is not. There are more and more jewish families *not* doing it.

I just love Harry Potter, though, intact ot not! Daniel Radcliffe is pretty cute too


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

real or fake, an idea about what Harry Pottter could be hiding down his pants:

http://blogs.telecinco.es/cine/post/...30-centimetros


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

LOL, I'm not sure how long that will stay up..

I'll have to say that the Babelfish translation is very amusing- a very rough translation.

Quote:


the truth to my does not seem to me that it is false far from it but what if this clear one is that the maguito is a gallant
Jessica


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessjgh1* 
LOL, I'm not sure how long that will stay up..

I'll have to say that the Babelfish translation is very amusing- a very rough translation.

Jessica

Good obeservation. I hope it does, but even if it doesn't, it won't bother me much. And it's fairly easy to find again. All I did was search Google Images w/ the "SafeSearch off" and the words: Equus Daniel Radcliffe


----------



## guestmama9908 (Jan 23, 2007)

I think the pictures I have seen from the play on google images are really striking. He looks so much older now than he did in the original Harry Potter movies.


----------



## joensally (Jun 19, 2006)

Does the headline say 30 centimeters?


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Oh, maybe I have to add some more translations:

"The magnificent horse, slipped he of hips for my taste and the pullet, I do not know... that I threw hot water to him."

If sights affluent, boy, the privacies are multifunctional.... by more natural and respectable than you say...

"that good this with that so great penis"

"and I am in agreement with jessica the men they are but the jealous ones"

Ok, that's enough, I need to be doing work now!

LOL!

But you know, I happened to click on one of the links (to a discussion group ) and several of the women commented, "oh wow, that is hot!"

Jessica


----------



## 2crazykids (Jun 19, 2005)

Mmm-Mmmm-Mmmm-Mmm-Mmm...

Are we sure that picture is fake????


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsoap* 
Good obeservation. I hope it does, but even if it doesn't, it won't bother me much. And it's fairly easy to find again. All I did was search Google Images w/ the "SafeSearch off" and the words: Equus Daniel Radcliffe









Oh, thanks, I did do a search the other day and coudn't find it although I didn't click on all the links. I don't think I have safesearch enabled, but maybe I do. I'd be surprised because I sometimes uncover an eyefull, and since I'm searching for intact & circ. info, sometimes the eyeful is really unwanted)-:

After I heard it was a fake, it was just too intriguing to not look up, blush!

Jessica


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

It is definitely a fake. A woman made it on photoshop and later admitted it publicly.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessjgh1* 
"that good this with that so great penis"

"and I am in agreement with jessica the men they are but the jealous ones"

Ok, that's enough, I need to be doing work now!










It was worth it just for the above exchange. I've heard some Babelfish silliness, but 'the men, they are but the jealous ones' will stick in my head.


----------



## GoodMomma (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsoap* 
real or fake, an idea about what Harry Pottter could be hiding down his pants:

http://blogs.telecinco.es/cine/post/...30-centimetros

I looked at the picture and forget what his penis looks like... Harry Potter is getting HOT, LOL!!


----------



## kxsiven (Nov 2, 2004)

Huh, at least his buttocks look *very* intact.

..still caughing my morning coffee from my lungs...

He certainly has grown up!

http://www.metro.co.uk/fame/article....9&in_page_id=7


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kxsiven* 
Huh, at least his buttocks look *very* intact.

..still caughing my morning coffee from my lungs...

He certainly has grown up!

http://www.metro.co.uk/fame/article....9&in_page_id=7

Hehehe... Warner Bros is not happy, eh? I bet this shook them up a bit...

love and peace.


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

im kinda confused to how daniel radcliffes penis works makes the harry potter series any better??

but umm okay lol


----------



## Just Me (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anony* 
Well I've read that his mother is jewish and that makes it official. But he has said he doesn't consider himself a jew nor practice the religion. And his dad is protestant or something. Seeing UK's policy on circ, I would think that makes it likely he isn't cut. But, you never know. Perhaps his mother and/or her family intervened to make sure he had an official mark of being a jew? Who knows.

If his dad didn't object strongly, then I can see how it would've happened. Don't get downhearted if it's true, all you Harry Potter fanatics. Daniel Radcliffe likely wouldn't do it to his own son if he weren't a practicing jew considering the rarity of hospitals that would perform circ. It's obviously a discouraged procedure in the UK and Europe as a whole. And there's likely a a predominant % of British celebs out there who never got cut fortunately for them.

I live in the UK.. Circ is not routinely in hospitals here. BUT there are clincs and such for those who have it done privately, such as for religious reasons, and also Jews have it done by a trained rabbi during a bris ceremony, which has nothing to do with our national health service. Circ WAS routine until the 70's, so the Brit celeb thing....depends on how old they are. Under 35, prob intact unless dome privately. Over 35, prob done, as it was routine for boys of 7 to have it done at that time, on the National health Service. My husband told me about being 7 and all the boys he went to school with getting the letter, and the parents taking them to hosital where they went in one after the other to be circ'd under a GA. It was like an assembly line. Seriously.


----------



## intorainbowz (Aug 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trmpetplaya* 
Hehehe... Warner Bros is not happy, eh? I bet this shook them up a bit...

love and peace.









In public they are saying they are supportive blah blah blah....

I highly doubt that they want the lead actor in one of their most successful childrens series out there doing this. And yes, I am well aware adults like HP too.

And why this is important, because it helps normalize being intact. It makes me go YAY!!! my boy won't be alone. When I hear that it's sexier to be cut, I can say... But Leo DiCaprio is whole, and that is one fine man. I can now say Daniel is whole, and even on the CLOTHED pics off of MSNBC he looked hot.

I clicked on the MSNBC story on this at work and it had the top half of this picture on the page. I nearly died and the important part was below the scroll and I was very worried that the ahem full shot was on there. I scrolled down, and thankfully there were pants.


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

Clip of DR discussing his views on religion.
http://www.jewtastic.com/posts/4449


----------



## minimunklemama (Nov 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Past_VNE* 
It is definitely a fake. A woman made it on photoshop and later admitted it publicly.

I might still have to keep it


----------



## roxyrox (Sep 11, 2006)

The play started on the 27th Feb - surely someone should know by now! I live in London and might go see it myself so I will report back whether he is the full deal or not!


----------



## gottaknit (Apr 30, 2004)

Isn't he a minor? Intact or not, this whole discussion is a inappropriate, don't you think?

If the male members of MDC started a thread to ogle naked pictures of a teenage girl, I don't think the thread would be around long...


----------



## New Mexico Beach (Mar 13, 2006)

I've seen the pic and thought it was a beautiful pic, but after looking again I think you can tell that it's photoshopped. What is his leg resting on? The horses leg? I don't think that would work very well (In fact, I can't even see the horse's leg). And it looks like his hand is holding the rope that is "supposed" to be around the horse, but isn't.

Having said that, I think the photo gives intact penises a good name. It's very nice.


----------



## New Mexico Beach (Mar 13, 2006)

Oh, and I'm pretty sure the age of consent is only 16 or 17 over there.


----------



## Zamber (May 4, 2005)

: They would not do the show if it was illegal.
They don't freak out about nudity like we do here in America. To them, this is as normal as breathing.

The only thing I have found in searches is people discussing his size, not whether or not he is intact. So, those of you that live in the area - go see it and report back!


----------



## Fi. (May 3, 2005)

Quote:

Isn't he a minor?
He's age of consent in his country. If he was a minor do you really think that picture of his (cute) backside would have been posted?

And no one's ogling, they're stating/commenting that he has a nice body/whether or not he's intact/etc. It's not even a pornographic photo, it's a picture of him nude in a play. That's hardly sexual.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I know someone who's seen it (the play) and he's intact. Generally you don't see very many circ'ed penises on the media at all over here.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh, and to add, at the age of 5 over here the docs start screening for phimosis and treating with steroid creams. The assumption seems to be that if a foreskin doesn't fully retract by 7, it comes off.


----------



## Cassandra M. (Aug 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodMomma* 
I looked at the picture and forget what his penis looks like... Harry Potter is getting HOT, LOL!!










Quote:


Originally Posted by *gottaknit* 
Isn't he a minor? Intact or not, this whole discussion is a inappropriate, don't you think?

If the male members of MDC started a thread to ogle naked pictures of a teenage girl, I don't think the thread would be around long...

I agree with you, it FREAKS ME OUT that a character my 6 yr old daughter loves is being scutinized and crushed out by grown women. But if it's what he's doing now (nudity) and he's of legal age in his own country, I guess.







That's more than I knew when I was initially disgusted.

I'm glad you posted, I was getting worried that I was the only one who found it odd.


----------



## Lila (Dec 5, 2001)

I found it a bit odd, too, BUT- he is clearly doing this to assert himself as a man- to demonstrate that he's not just Harry Potter anymore and that he's certainly not a child anymore. He had to expect to be scrutinized. As long as nobody says anything off-color, I think this discussion is warranted.


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

I think him acting in the play is awesome. Just because he played Harry Potter in the movie doesn't mean he IS Harry Potter. He is an actor. He is a man. He is not a character from a children's book, he PLAYED a character from a children's book in a movie. I would love to see him play different rolls and see how he fairs.

I also think it's awesome that he is intact. I think it's awesome when ANYONE is intact.


----------



## gottaknit (Apr 30, 2004)

I wasn't "freaking out over nudity" in the play







. There's a huge difference between an actor having nude scenes in a play (absolutely fine), and grown women salivating over a naked (photoshop-enhanced) teenage boy on a _mothering_ site.

I think it is hypocritical that I keep seeing this same type of thread about him all over the boards this week, on a site full of members who get up in arms over gender equality on any other issue.







:

If I posted links to naked pictures of Ashley Simpson with the title "Check out her tits!" in the breastfeeding forum, people would go through the roof. Don't even pretend that this thread has _anything_ to do with Intactivism.


----------



## moonmama7 (Jan 9, 2006)

Totally WEIRD, GROSS and INAPPROPRIATE for GROWN women (and mothers at that) to be gawping at ANY body part of a teenager and speculating about his genitals.

If you caught your husband doing this over Hermione (or whoever the actress is that plays her), would you be comfortable with that?

YUCK.


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

I think people are putting too much emphesis on the few comments that mentioned he was "cute" or "hot". The OP mentioned he was intact, yay isn't that great! That is what this post is suppose to be about. MOST of the posts say nothing sexually about him other than that he is attractive. While I don't personally find sexual appeal in a 17 year old, I think appreciating the male form is just fine.

If you posted in the BFing forum with the word "tits" in your title you would probably get a few negative comments just off of that. If you showed a picture of a famous woman nursing or who is nursing, I don't think anyone would have a problem with that.

Sadly the only way you can prove that a man is intact, and show pictures is to show his penis which would probably be received as sexual. Maybe we need to unsexualise the penis as well.









Also, he is 17? That is the age of consent in his country? Then it is legal to look at naked pictures of him? I don't know... I am sorta conflicted on this. I guess the main issue with this whole thread is his age? Or if it where an 'adult' would that make a difference?


----------



## WinterBaby (Oct 24, 2002)

While I'm neutral over the discussion - and probably would be over a hypothetical Ashley Simpson one as well - the fact remains that regardless of what is legal in Britain, in the US titllating photos of a naked minor are child porn. And a minor is someone under 18. Which means Daniel Radcliff. I wouldn't keep naked pictures for the purpose of entertainment of a 17yr old on my computer in this country, photoshopped on not.


----------



## Klynne (Jan 1, 2007)

I agree with the two prior posts.

Most European guys are intact. Circ seems to be a prevelent american thing, which will end soon I hope!. My DH was shocked when he learned that so many American men are not intact....


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Let's not forget that MOST of the posters are not even looking at the photoshopped nude pictures... the screen shots for the play are NOT nudes- yet many people are still commenting 'hot'-- in fact their have been many media articles that are playing on the fact that the pictures were taken to change his image.

These pictures are very much meant to be provocative, sexy, hot, or whatever the terminology.

Jessica

http://www.cnn.com/2007/SHOWBIZ/Movi...lradcliffe.ap/
'Potter' star Radcliffe stirs storm with naked pics

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/17383712/site/newsweek/
Moving the Magic
'Harry Potter' star Daniel Radcliffe recasts himself-complete with nude scene-on the London stage. The critics are impressed.

Plenty of people could comment and oogle and those pictures are not even nudes.

Jessica


----------



## 2crazykids (Jun 19, 2005)

Oops! I honestly had no idea he was under age!! I thought he was at least 18! DUH! with my ooogling and all....














:


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

If Emma Watson (Hermione) posed nude (or was photoshopped nude), assuming she's over the age of consent where the photos were taken, and my dh told me that she was gorgeous, I would agree with him







It's not like he's going to be going out and cheating on me with her. He's allowed to have an opinion about how someone looks, just like I am.

I would be willing to bet that most of the ladies on this thread weren't ogling his picture for hours - we have children to care for, after all. Most probably did what I did which is to look once and maybe show the pic to their dh's (like I did - dh's a computer guru and I wanted to see if he could tell it was photoshopped) and then not look again. And DR IS getting awfully good looking as he gets older - I don't see anything wrong with saying that. I think Harrison Ford is good looking too (especially 30 years ago! but he's still good-looking now) and he's like 35 years older than I am... that's way more than the 6 years I'm older than DR. I don't have any desire to hunt EITHER one down, but I see nothing wrong with admiring from a distance.

Or maybe I just don't get the creepy vibe from this thread that some of you did... and maybe that's partly because I am pretty young myself and it always seems like everyone online is the same age as me.

love and peace.


----------



## kxsiven (Nov 2, 2004)

I guess this is a cultural difference.

Here he is 'legal meat' and wheather you are 20 years old woman or 60 years old grandmom you can look at his butt and say; 'dang it is hot' and no one - not your neighbour or the police would think you are a pedophile.

Daniel knew fully that if he goes nekkid on stage, he will be drooled by girls and women(and grandmoms) - Equus' ticket sales are allready over 2 million £ - how many tickets were bought by people who just wanted to see DR taking it all off?

The original question of this thread was if he is intact or not. Only way to find that out is to send a spy to see the play. Any volunteers?


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Now I wouldn't mind seeing photos of *all* of Dan Radcliffe!









I just assumed most of the HP characters are intact- they're British, and only one character is possibly from a circing subculture (there was a Jewish name in a male member of the DA, but I can't think of it at the moment.)


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WinterBaby* 
While I'm neutral over the discussion - and probably would be over a hypothetical Ashley Simpson one as well - the fact remains that regardless of what is legal in Britain, in the US titllating photos of a naked minor are child porn. And a minor is someone under 18. Which means Daniel Radcliff. I wouldn't keep naked pictures for the purpose of entertainment of a 17yr old on my computer in this country, photoshopped on not.

This is NOT pornography... it is art; plain and simple. And the fact that Daniel is a minor does not even factor in, since his nudity isn't sexually. There's dozens of foreign coming-of-age movies about both boys and girls and there's nudity in that (example, 'Murmur Of The Heart', or 'My Father's Glory'), but it's NOT implied as sexual. I guess the word "sexual" can be in the eye of the beholder ultimately!

Participating in, or enjoy viewing picture/videos of naturist-- either adults only, or family-- does _not_ equal pornography (there's even a Christian Naturist society and have a website). Those in Europe/Russia and Scandinavia feel this.. as do those in South America. The laws are pretty universal when it comes to what is illegal and what is not (cp/kp). This is not. You may be a Canadian or an American with a more conservative view compared to what would considered to be more liberal countries, and that is understandable. But to say it's "wrong" is not taking into consideration the different values other cultures have.


----------



## WinterBaby (Oct 24, 2002)

Certainy it's a fine line that many people are going to see in different lights. Personally, I see a wide difference between the play, and films, and nude pictures traded on the web for purely adult enjoyment. Those are no naturalist photos. I don't mind the pictures, and perhaps they do legally slide. But in this country I think they land on the other side of the law. Not that I think anyone would be prosecuted for such, LOL.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

hmm, and some how its ok if we look if he's had his 18th birthday but not okay if he's still a few months off? This distinction does not make any sense to me at all. I know 18 yrs is the legal cut off but what difference does it make?

I, like most of us reading this thread, are not looking for sexual gratification but for the promotion of intactness. In this nation of cut happy surgeons and parents its nice to have a good role model for our children and perhaps even for other parents to help them normalize the normal penis.


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Megan~* 
hmm, and some how its ok if we look if he's had his 18th birthday but not okay if he's still a few months off? This distinction does not make any sense to me at all. I know 18 yrs is the legal cut off but what difference does it make?

I, like most of us reading this thread, are not looking for sexual gratification but for the promotion of intactness. In this nation of cut happy surgeons and parents its nice to have a good role model for our children and perhaps even for other parents to help them normalize the normal penis.

Well said! *AAAAAAAAAAAAAAND...* if celebs (example: Leo DiCaprio) can make young people start smoking if they see HIM doing it in movie (s), perhaps young people seeing that their favourite star is intact could shape young minds (like Daniel).


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

fwiw (& I don't think he knows, but is speculating) trent at pinkisthenewblog is saying today he thinks mr radcliffe is circed, & didn't sound very prointact... we need a credible gay male source to go suss him out, and set him 'straight'.







(I already intactivated Perez, with no apparent results.)


----------



## WinterBaby (Oct 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsoap* 
Well said! *AAAAAAAAAAAAAAND...* if celebs (example: Leo DiCaprio) can make young people start smoking if they see HIM doing it in movie (s), perhaps young people seeing that their favourite star is intact could shape young minds (like Daniel).

And a million preteen girls leave their future sons intact so they'll look more like DR - I love it


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WinterBaby* 
And a million preteen girls leave their future sons intact so they'll look more like DR - I love it









That would be so sweet!!!

love and peace.


----------



## frenchie (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *charmander* 
I think I know the picture you are talking about, and that photo is fake.
But you know, he's British, so he probably is intact.









If it's fake, it's literally just from the waste down. The "happy trail" is his...absolultely. It sticks out of his pants in other photos I saw of him without a shirt. That's some good photoshopping.....and a nice looking memeber I might add


----------



## Fi. (May 3, 2005)

I'm 22 and he's legal so it's fair game.

That being said, I'm just curious whether or not he's intact. Until he does something that I see that isn't Harry Potter, I couldn't really care less about him.


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TigerTail* 
fwiw (& I don't think he knows, but is speculating) trent at pinkisthenewblog is saying today he thinks mr radcliffe is circed, & didn't sound very prointact... we need a credible gay male source to go suss him out, and set him 'straight'.







(I already intactivated Perez, with no apparent results.)

I'm wondering if you could really tell even if you saw the performace. Now that really would seem pervy, watching DR with your binoculars "Oh, don't mind me. I'm just trying to tell if he's intact."







I really wondered when a pp posted that someone had reported him being intact from seeing the show.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

Yeah, the one clip I saw was kind of fuzzy focus. _I_ couldn't tell.

I get slightly skeeved that this thread is getting longer than the pervlist thread on the same subject.







They came to the conclusion that he was intact, btw (people 'in-the-know' on filmsets), & G-d knows they were hoping otherwise, _shudder_.

(Turn 18 for us Puritan Americans already, Daniel, so we can peek & not feel so guilty!!)


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

From pinkisthenewblog.com

Quote:

I've received reports from Pink readers who have seen the show with their own eyes and report that the B/W image cannot be Daniel Radcliffe because he is, er how should I say this, not as well endowed (sorry folks) and ... well ... let's just say his Jewish mother has seen to the fact that he cannot be uncircumcised. Er ... yes ... this is prolly way too much information ... but, as I said, I'm merely chronicling this info as it comes out. Let's move on ... shall we?


----------



## Daisyuk (May 15, 2005)

Poor Daniel, another very famous victim.

Wonder if he realises that the women over here are looking at him in such a not-very-favourable light?


----------



## lectrice (Jun 26, 2003)

Women are entitled to express thoughts on the male genitalia. Freedom to express our thoughts and be open about them it what makes the boards great. Why should we be ashamed for looking at men's penis? Don't we also check out women's endownments ?
It is part of human nature
So please dont go condemning girls for girl talk
Abrazos
Azucena


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

So is he really circumcised? If so then that is so sad. I was really hoping he was actually intact.


----------



## Papai (Apr 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lectrice* 
Women are entitled to express thoughts on the male genitalia. Freedom to express our thoughts and be open about them it what makes the boards great. Why should we be ashamed for looking at men's penis? Don't we also check out women's endownments ?
It is part of human nature
So please dont go condemning girls for girl talk
Abrazos
Azucena

Você fala português?


----------



## lectrice (Jun 26, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Papai* 
Você fala português?

I do speak it with a strong sutake, we currently live in the state of Sao Paulo in Campinas, but we are gringos from Miami Beach.
Ate logo
Azucena


----------



## Papai (Apr 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lectrice* 
I do speak it with a strong sutake, we currently live in the state of Sao Paulo in Campinas, but we are gringos from Miami Beach.
Ate logo
Azucena

LOL! Well I can tell you're not that fluent in Port by the way you spelled "sotaque".







(Here's a hint: the Portuguese alphabet does not use "k", "w" or "y" except in words borrowed from other languages ex: Ok)

But that's awesome that you're in Brazil, I hope to visit there soon.


----------



## lectrice (Jun 26, 2003)

I am nicaraguan but in the US for some 20 odd years now living here in Brazil and where are you from Papai ?


----------



## Papai (Apr 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lectrice* 
I am nicaraguan but in the US for some 20 odd years now living here in Brazil and where are you from Papai ?

American-born but of Portuguese/African descent.


----------



## lectrice (Jun 26, 2003)

Interesting that the topic changed from little Daniel's real or photoshopped penis to nationalities and origins.







:


----------

